# Two dryers on one 220v circuit?



## MikeDobbs (Feb 27, 2012)

When I moved into my house it came with a washer and dryer in the basement. I would like to install my washer and dryer (from a previous house) on the main floor to make doing laundry more convenient.

I would also like to leave the ones in the basement hooked up for doing really dirty loads that my wife doesn't want to mix with regular laundry (or a backup if the others fail).

What I need to know is if I can splice the existing 220v line to the upstairs location or if I need to run a new branch circuit. Normally I wouldn't put two appliances on the same circuit like this, but I'm thinking that since they are both electric dryers, and they will never be on at the same time- it shouldn't be a problem.

Thoughts?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

It is legal, but WHY bother? IMO it certainly IS likely that they might be used at the same time. Do you have kids? :whistling2:


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

I would run a new cable instead of introducing a splice point in a high draw circuit.


----------



## k_buz (Mar 22, 2012)

I would love to be able to use two dryers at the same time. The wash cycle is much quicker than drying the clothes. I think you will find that you will use both even if you don't plan on it.


----------



## MikeDobbs (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks everyone- I guess I'll go ahead and throw in a new branch circuit. If nothing else, when I sell the house someday, the new owners may not remember to only use one at a time :wink:


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

The other thing you have to remember is that you will have to use 4 conductor cord plus 10-3 NM cable this is only way you can add this per code requirement.

This above comment is used for electrique dryer.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Is gas an option?


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Not only does the wire size limit the amperes rating (and the breaker rating) for a circuit but the kind (shape and prong arrangement) of receptacle and the appliance(s) itself (themselves) have maximum circuit amperage ratings. 

The plug on the appliance cord also implies a maximum circuit amperage rating, and you may not cut it off and substitute a plug rated higher.

A definite no-no. "Each dryer requires a 30 amp circuit so I will run one 60 amp circuit daisy chaining to two dryer receptacles."


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

AllanJ said:


> A definite no-no. "Each dryer requires a 30 amp circuit so* I will run one 60 amp circuit daily chaining to two dryer receptacles.*"



That would be a total code violation. The poster needs to run a new 30 amp circuit for the second dryer.


----------

